

Show HN: Kaleidoscope Changesets for Git, SVN, Hg and Bzr - jonathandann
http://vimeo.com/17363481

======
koenbok
More info about the release at <http://www.madebysofa.com/blog/double-
rainbow/> and <http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com>

